# moving to Dubai need a place to live



## fozzy (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi everybody im a guy moving to Dubai next month and looking for a housemate, where do they advertise any websites you know of or anyone looking for a housemate?!

much help appreciated

Ben


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dubizzle.com


----------



## fozzy (Jun 15, 2010)

thankyou


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

am moving on the 28th of june mate, u? theres a couple of us moving in and around july, in the same boat. 

if u have facebook its easier to chat on there, so if u want, sent me a pm with ur name and ill add ya.


----------



## fozzy (Jun 15, 2010)

well im in Dubai now looking for jobs but going home to the uk for a week then back out here after that so middle of july im looking at coming out permanently!! ah right ok you found any places that are looking good!? sorry mate new to this how do i pm you!?


----------



## HaiderAli (Jun 7, 2010)

guess after 10+ posts, u will be able to PM, rite guys?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

HaiderAli said:


> guess after 10+ posts, u will be able to PM, rite guys?


Five posts activates the PM facility.
-


----------



## LiverpoolMan (Jun 2, 2010)

whats ur full name and ill add you...


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

And you're social and credit card numbers as well. We'd all like to be friends.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I've had some blah kind of luck looking at rooms for rent. There are posts out there that advertise mixed-sex living which I see as being a government trap (whether it actually is or not).
Good luck finding a place. Try not to stay in a hotel too long b/c it's expensive as all get out!


----------

